# Questions about St. George, Utah



## akron05 (Dec 14, 2005)

Got a job interview for a company in St. George, Utah today. I've never even visited there, but I've researched the city online and it is intriguing. Not sure if I'd move, or even get the job, but it made me curious.

Now for the subject at hand:

It appears that aside from KCSG all the OTA stations that show up on antennaweb are analog only and repeaters of SLC stations. Couple questions if I did decide to move:

-Does E* offer SLC DMA HD locals? If I move to St. George that might be the ONLY way I get HD content for CBS/NBC/ABC/Fox.

-Does KUSG broadcast in HD? It appears they do have a digital channel operating. Also is this station a 100% repeater of the CBS station in Salt Lake or does it have it's own local news and commercials?

-Same questions for KCSG.

-Since the analog repeaters have probably been translated and repeated 10 times by time time they make the 300-mile trek from Salt Lake to St. George, how is the analog reception of these translator stations? And do they look OK?

-Am I perhaps better off just getting the LiL package and not even TRYING to get HD or analog from an antenna?

Here in NE Ohio I am a bit spoiled, despite the less than perfect HD performance of certain stations here.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> -Does E* offer SLC DMA HD locals?


Yes. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=54244
I can't answer the questions re the local repeaters.
St. George is a BEAUTIFUL part of the country. It will be quite a change from Ohio. 

Take a look here: http://www.pbase.com/rking401/2004_trip scroll down to pix starting on June 14 or so for some shots that I took in the area around St. George.


----------

